# possible free upgrade on verizon



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

So I called up Verizon for a replacement phone as my proximity sensor is broken and I asked them if the new phone would have the latest update and they said yes. I said how can u give me a phone with no working VM notifications. Was esculatrd to lv 2 mgr that said they will not give any replacements as its a software issue and not hw. I was told if HTC doesn't have a fix in 30 days I can request an early upgrade. I've only had the TB for 3 months so this would be a major early upgrade. I hope they don't kang eris's fix so I van get me a vigor for free or a nexus. Reason for posting this is so u can try this as well and have it noted on ur account so if there is no fix in 30 days u can get a new device. Verizon been screwing us lately its time we screw them back

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Kanging eris' fix is kind of a misnomer.

The code will more than often be the same. That said, it is their code. But...they forgot to put it in,LOL.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> So I called up Verizon for a replacement phone as my proximity sensor is broken and I asked them if the new phone would have the latest update and they said yes. I said how can u give me a phone with no working VM notifications. Was esculatrd to lv 2 mgr that said they will not give any replacements as its a software issue and not hw. I was told if HTC doesn't have a fix in 30 days I can request an early upgrade. I've only had the TB for 3 months so this would be a major early upgrade. I hope they don't kang eris's fix so I van get me a vigor for free or a nexus. Reason for posting this is so u can try this as well and have it noted on ur account so if there is no fix in 30 days u can get a new device. Verizon been screwing us lately its time we screw them back
> 
> Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


Well, that would be a major change in their policy. I went through 4 Storm2's, all failed due to software updates they pushed, and I was stuck putting a different phone altogether on it because an early upgrade was simply not an option. I guess what I'm saying is they're probably lying to you.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"loonatik78 said:


> Well, that would be a major change in their policy. I went through 4 Storm2's, all failed due to software updates they pushed, and I was stuck putting a different phone altogether on it because an early upgrade was simply not an option. I guess what I'm saying is they're probably lying to you.


Been with them for 10 yrs and early upgraded every yr and our bill is pretty big. They be stupid to lie esp since I can get out of my contract with no etf. Done it before and ill do it again. Gotta love CA laws. I was posting this to maybe inform ppl. Its always up to the person on the other end of the phone but u can always hang up and try again.

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

It's all up to who you catch on the line, but after a few complaints I've seen them give early upgrades for much less on occasion.

Generally speaking, if someone that matters puts a note in your account about something like that, when you call 30 days later and tell them to check the notes they will say something like "oh you're right, I see you were told that, hold on" a minute later someone authorizes it. While you're on hold they're probably firing the person that made the note lol


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> It's all up to who you catch on the line, but after a few complaints I've seen them give early upgrades for much less on occasion.
> 
> Generally speaking, if someone that matters puts a note in your account about something like that, when you call 30 days later and tell them to check the notes they will say something like "oh you're right, I see you were told that, hold on" a minute later someone authorizes it. While you're on hold they're probably firing the person that made the note lol


Yep. I just pray its not fixed before 30 days. Or even with the Nexus or Vigor being rls'd. Cuz once 1 of those are rls'd and still no fix, u best believe I will be getting 1 of those for free. Other thing Ill note is you need to keep your cool and never cuss at them. While I might yell, its to show stress, not anger. You want them on your side. Feeling your pain. I told the lady, what if you missed a call saying your mom had a few hours to live but since you didnt get that vm notification, you didnt get to see your mom before she died. I was like, thats what Im worry about. Something that important. She felt what I was talking about and was like, let me see what I can do and then came back with that info for me.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> Been with them for 10 yrs and early upgraded every yr and our bill is pretty big. They be stupid to lie esp since I can get out of my contract with no etf. Done it before and ill do it again. Gotta love CA laws. I was posting this to maybe inform ppl. Its always up to the person on the other end of the phone but u can always hang up and try again.
> 
> Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


So.... Because of unusual legal circumstances in your state, you're suggesting the rest of us can do the same? Trust me. If it were possible, I'd have done it by now.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

"loonatik78 said:


> So.... Because of unusual legal circumstances in your state, you're suggesting the rest of us can do the same? Trust me. If it were possible, I'd have done it by now.


It is fairly easy to get an upgrade out of Verizon. You just need to get a copy of company policy on upgrades before you try.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"loonatik78 said:


> So.... Because of unusual legal circumstances in your state, you're suggesting the rest of us can do the same? Trust me. If it were possible, I'd have done it by now.


If no reception where u live or work u can legally get out of any cell contract. I've dine it few times already.

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> If no reception where u live or work u can legally get out of any cell contract. I've dine it few times already.
> 
> Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


Done this with Sprint a few years back and most recently with Tmobile (when the thunderbolt came out) he he...


----------

